# Spro BBZ-1 Shad Swimbait



## ACarbone624 (Jul 23, 2009)

I took the plunge and bought a floater in Dirty Shad. There is what looks like a piece of braid about an 1" long hanging off of the top fin. What is this for? I have a few Reaction Strike Swimbaits and they don't have anything like that.


----------



## Brine (Jul 23, 2009)

If you look at a pic of a real threadfin shad, you will see what it's meant to replicate.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 23, 2009)

DON'T CUT IT OFF!!!!..... i did before I knew what it was mimicking


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 23, 2009)

Got it! Thanks guys! :mrgreen:


----------



## slim357 (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont think it really matter to tell you the truth, I know 90% of the fish ive caught on them were on the blue herring color which doesnt come with the string.


----------



## Brine (Jul 23, 2009)

slim357 said:


> I dont think it really matter to tell you the truth, I know 90% of the fish ive caught on them were on the blue herring color which doesnt come with the string.



I'm pretty sure the fish who is observent enough to notice the piece of braid missing will probably also notice the treble hook hangin from it's stomach :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 23, 2009)

Brine said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think it really matter to tell you the truth, I know 90% of the fish ive caught on them were on the blue herring color which doesnt come with the string.
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

